

Show HN: Tinder for Baby Names – Babyname App - Damjanski
http://babyname-app.com/

======
valyats
I'd definitely try it once it's time to pick a name for my future child. But
not sure, if there's enough market for it to make it sustainable... Looks cool
though! Good luck!

~~~
Damjanski
Thanks man, glad you like it! The sustainability is a good point! Within the
US there are around 11k new borns per day and the average age of first time
parents is 25.6 years old. Worldwide there are everyday around 370k new borns
and the average age for first time parents is even younger (22.8 years old).
That in combination with how much money first time parents spend for their new
borns can be an interesting market. We are right now working on the next
update. If you have any additional thoughts please let us know. Happy
holidays!

------
palakchokshi
So we would use this once or twice in our lives then never use it again? I
don't think I need an app for that.

~~~
Damjanski
Fair point! Based on research the finding a baby name phase is quite stressful
experience. There are a lot of books, sites and tools out there. But it's all
cluttered. Most of my friends used google docs to keep track of their
progress. With Babyname we are working on a solution that simplifies the
process + adds more fun to it. At the end you could name anything with it.

